# Fresh 7.1-p3 can't type UTF-8 in unicode term



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2009)

hi!

I can't write Unicode characters in uxterm/urxvt on my fresh package only FreeBSD.

It's about the same setup as previous.

I can type Unicode in GUI, but not in virtual terminals.

I don't understand why (I really have no clue)
I made new test account without any config files, and it also failed to type utf8....


any ideas how to fix this???

P.S. if there are any additional info that would help, let me know, i will post asap


Thanks in advance.


EDIT:
seams I'm gonna solve it on my own in few min


EDIT:
If I atart uxterm form other terminal i can type utf8 in it
This is false for urxvt
it also won't work if i start xterm -u8


EDIT:
[red]Seams i found source of evil[/red]. It seams that xdm is causing the problem (i have now idea how, but that's fact).
When I turn off xdm and start session with startx, everything works fine.


----------

